# Shooting instruction



## tommy_vercetti (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone give me a link to a good tutorial on effective shooting styles for a "wrist rocket" type slingshot.

Thanks,
s


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

There's not much to it. Hold it however feels comfortable. Draw back to your ear, mouth, wherever.

All that matters is that you keep shooting it.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Bill Hays has a good video of how to shoot, helped me alot. Don't know about wrist rocket though,

Don't know how to post a link to it, but it is on this sub-forum.

mt


----------



## tommy_vercetti (Mar 31, 2011)

So, as a right handed person I should use my left hand to draw back the band, correct?

In other words, the hand holding the slingshot is the aiming hand--not the one drawing back, right?


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

You're using a slingshot, not leaving orbit. Do whatever's comfortable, keep doing it, and you'll only improve.


----------



## tommy_vercetti (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm trying to get comfortable doing a motion which is good for accuracy...I don't want to start with a bad technique and have to re-learn it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hold it in the same plane as you would a bow. Line up the bands one on top the other exactly in line so they look like one under your dominant eye... point at the target and note where the shot hits... adjust from there.
Of course there's more to it, like holding the pouch, anchor points etc. as well.


----------



## tommy_vercetti (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr. Hayes,

That video was helpful; I prefer the side shooting style as well.

One question, are you naturally right handed or left handed? I noticed you draw back with your right hand, holding the slingshot with your left.

Thanks,
s


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u just aim and fire as simple as that


----------



## Green-burmese (May 8, 2011)

You usually shoot from your dominant eye , it doesn't matter what handed you are. You may have to learn to shoot from your other hand or you will not be so accurate.. 
I.m right eye domoinant and right handed so i hold in my left hand and draw with my right hand , the same as i do with my bow.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Green-burmese said:


> You usually shoot from your dominant eye , it doesn't matter what handed you are. You may have to learn to shoot from your other hand or you will not be so accurate..
> I.m right eye domoinant and right handed so i hold in my left hand and draw with my right hand , the same as i do with my bow.
> 
> Hope this helps.


That is true if you aim. I am left dominant eye and hold with my left hand, so I draw with my right hand. I shoot wiithout aiming and I could say that is just natural for me to shoot this way.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to be right eye dominate, but since I shoot a slingshot left handed, I am now left eye dominate.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was going to respond with how I do it except Bill Hays already laid it out. I shoot exactly as he stated. Even with wrist rocket types.


----------

